# recent DDoS attack



## greencropper (Feb 9, 2017)

re DDoS attack from approx 7th feb 2017, wondering whether the pics will come back? is RIU safe at present?


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 9, 2017)

^sounds good

What he said


----------



## lime73 (Feb 9, 2017)

I asked this too...lol


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 9, 2017)

Linj?


----------



## greencropper (Feb 9, 2017)

hmmm..the plot thickens


----------



## greencropper (Feb 9, 2017)

BTW...is it just me or has anyone else noted their pc is starting super slowly in the last 4 days? like theres some hidden malware that cant be found?


----------



## vostok (Feb 9, 2017)

Sunni can you help!!!!


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 9, 2017)

greencropper said:


> BTW...is it just me or has anyone else noted their pc is starting super slowly in the last 4 days? like theres some hidden malware that cant be found?


Just you.

They're onto you.

They're watching.

You better burn your hard drives and throw away your smart phone.


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 9, 2017)

Can't even post new pics


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 9, 2017)

qwizoking said:


> Can't even post new pics


That's how I know the old pics will be back soon. 

Give them time, brother.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 9, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Just you.
> 
> They're onto you.
> 
> ...


tsk my BBQ area is littered with skeletons of HDD's suspected of being 'INFECTED', guess they wont be the last!...


----------



## vostok (Feb 9, 2017)

*Hacker collective Anonymous has infiltrated Freedom Hosting II, which is the single largest host on Dark Web. 
The Tor-based site apparently hosted child pornography, prompting the hackers to pull down over 10,000 websites. *

http://www.techtimes.com/articles/196101/20170206/anonymous-attack-thousands-of-websites-on-the-dark-web.htm


----------



## vostok (Feb 9, 2017)

lol I can just feel the relief from the Mods at GC ...lol jerks!


----------



## greencropper (Feb 10, 2017)

vostok said:


> *Hacker collective Anonymous has infiltrated Freedom Hosting II, which is the single largest host on Dark Web.
> The Tor-based site apparently hosted child pornography, prompting the hackers to pull down over 10,000 websites. *
> 
> http://www.techtimes.com/articles/196101/20170206/anonymous-attack-thousands-of-websites-on-the-dark-web.htm


so was RIU caught up in this move by Anonymous? or unrelated?


----------



## sunni (Feb 10, 2017)

We're working on it it takes time to restore things for now the website is up and running at somewhat


----------



## sunni (Feb 10, 2017)

greencropper said:


> so was RIU caught up in this move by Anonymous? or unrelated?


Vostok just likes to speculate shit


----------



## Bugeye (Feb 10, 2017)

To those attacking RIU: WTF? What you so upset about?


----------



## sunni (Feb 10, 2017)

we werent the specific target we just happened to be hit int he cross fire


----------



## tstick (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks, Obama!


----------



## Bugeye (Feb 10, 2017)

I support aggressive vigilante retaliation against the attackers for the trauma they have caused.


----------



## vostok (Feb 10, 2017)

sunni said:


> Vostok just likes to speculate shit


Indeed I do Sunni

and with little input from you even those above you

what has this membership to do

but Speculate..?

Since when has RIU been a member of the 'Dark Web'

what other sites were taking down by these guys

Hackers with a cause are often seen as idealistic 'young' males'

so don't these hackers smoke weed?

what is the admin to do, to prevent this situation occurring again

thank you in advance


----------



## sunni (Feb 10, 2017)

vostok said:


> Indeed I do Sunni
> 
> and with little input from you even those above you
> 
> ...


see your problem is that you assume annon. hacked us and they didnt.
they just happened to have hacked other sites and you decided they were responsible here
but they werent

you want us to tell you everything we did and what we plan to do and thats just not something thats gunna happen
it sucked, it got fixed, images are being fixed, and we move on


----------



## Bugeye (Feb 10, 2017)

vostok said:


> Indeed I do Sunni
> 
> and with little input from you even those above you
> 
> ...


I think the appropriate action is to identify the hackers, burn down their houses, and fat shame their women. That will teach them not to fuck with RIU.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 10, 2017)

Bugeye said:


> I think the appropriate action is to identify the hackers, burn down their houses, and fat shame their women. That will teach them not to fuck with RIU.


you forgot the bit about tying fireworks to their cats tails as well!


----------



## vostok (Feb 10, 2017)

The real deal with this Anon Gp is their MO

its really old school hacking shit that we did as kids back in the day

DDs attack ...facepalm ...? like old school as you can get


----------



## Bugeye (Feb 10, 2017)

greencropper said:


> you forgot the bit about tying fireworks to their cats tails as well!


That feels a bit disproportionate to me. I like cats.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 10, 2017)

Bugeye said:


> That feels a bit disproportionate to me. I like cats.


so do i...


----------



## greencropper (Feb 10, 2017)

vostok said:


> The real deal with this Anon Gp is their MO
> 
> its really old school hacking shit that we did as kids back in the day
> 
> DDs attack ...facepalm ...? like old school as you can get


yet it works even now? person would think modern firewalls etc would keep the miscreants at bay?


----------



## Big_Lou (Feb 12, 2017)

Potentially compromised personal info is a concern, but I've heard nothing about it happening so I'm just going with the flow...


----------



## sunni (Feb 12, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Potentially compromised personal info is a concern, but I've heard nothing about it happening so I'm just going with the flow...


Everything is safe nothing was taken


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 12, 2017)

sunni said:


> Everything is safe nothing was taken


Im a mushroom and did miss the site when it was down. Glad its back up.

Can you share any info for those of us who may be interested in what happened and why? (in a non tech way for us older simpletons)


----------



## sunni (Feb 13, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Im a mushroom and did miss the site when it was down. Glad its back up.
> 
> Can you share any info for those of us who may be interested in what happened and why? (in a non tech way for us older simpletons)


someone attacked the network we use, other website uses the network it wasnt a specific attack on us we just got hit int he cross fire
why? idk people are assholes


----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 13, 2017)

a DDOS attack won't disable pictures or damage the picture database. Also cloudflare offers protection against DDOS. 

So it seems pretty unlikely what happened was actually a DDOS attack.


----------



## The Hippy (Feb 13, 2017)

squarepush3r said:


> a DDOS attack won't disable pictures or damage the picture database. Also cloudflare offers protection against DDOS.
> 
> So it seems pretty unlikely what happened was actually a DDOS attack.


Some things are just best left unsaid.


----------



## algebraist (Feb 14, 2017)

No disrespect, and I don't want to cause trouble, but it's disappointing to see @squarepush3r's post get no response. I have no more than a layman's understanding of DDOS, but it seems reasonable that once the attack is over, the site would be exactly as it was before.

I understand the need for security in a nasty internet world, and wouldn't want the administrators to divulge anything that might compromise the site. But when we're given almost no information, and what we are given doesn't clearly jive with what we can observe, then we have to assume that what's really going on is worse than what we're being told. 

Again, I really and truly mean no disrespect, and I sincerely hope I'm wrong. I love this site. But even if I grant that it was a DDOS, and that that is somehow responsible for the current problem with images, the fact that the "team" has been working on the issue for so many days now, with no updates and no noticeable progress, one has to question whether the "team" is more than one person, and whether or not they are up to the task.

I'm not trying to lay blame on anyone; I'm just saying that if an administrator came on the site and said something like "Sorry, everyone, I'm afraid RIU is actually just run by one person, and he/she just lost his/her job, broke up with his/her spouse, got the flu, slipped on a banana peel, or whatever, and it's going to be a while before anything gets better, if ever," then I bet some people here would step up and offer to help. Many -- and probably most -- of us here really care about this site, and if there are serious issues, well, there are a lot of people who are very good at finding creative solutions to problems on this site. It's part of what makes it so great.

Thanks for listening; I hope you can tell us more about what's going on; and in any case good luck with the repairs.


----------



## sunni (Feb 14, 2017)

algebraist said:


> I'm not trying to lay blame on anyone; I'm just saying that if an administrator came on the site and said something like "Sorry, everyone, I'm afraid RIU is actually just run by one person, and he/she just lost his/her job, broke up with his/her spouse, got the flu, slipped on a banana peel, or whatever, and it's going to be a while before anything gets better, if ever," then I bet some people here would step up and offer to help. Many -- and probably most -- of us here really care about this site, and if there are serious issues, well, there are a lot of people who are very good at finding creative solutions to problems on this site. It's part of what makes it so great.
> 
> Thanks for listening; I hope you can tell us more about what's going on; and in any case good luck with the repairs.


people are well aware we only have one admin who only works on weekdays
ive said it a million times, you know what people tell us than? "youre making up excuses "

so honestly i just dont even bother given information anymore because someone always comes up with hoiw they would fix it, or whats wrong with it or whats this and that

the reality is they dont know, because they arent looking at the puzzle, and sometimes multiple things break, and sometimes something breaks with correlation with another event

either way you all will continue to spout off information you think it is so why bother explaining when i get shown the hand and sayings like " NO YOURE WRONG"

like above what squarepusher said.
this isnt a light switch it isnt on off button

in any event, we have told everyone the amount we wish to tell people , we have updated users and i will do my best to keep any updates about when pictures should be returning.


----------



## Ivers (Feb 14, 2017)

This is like reading politics  at least we know there's x person(s) working on it and that it will probably be fixed on a week-day. 
And we also know that there's not much for us to know about this case other than we need to wait it out. 
Smoke a herb, I'm sure this topic will be forgotten by most of us sooner than later


----------



## Bugeye (Feb 14, 2017)

I bet they haven't even checked the oscicillator overthrusters yet! RIU has not worked as a portal to the 7th dimension ever since the attack started.


----------



## algebraist (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks, @sunni, for your reply. I'm pretty new here; I wasn't aware that it was well known that there was only one admin -- I see your avatar says "administrator," and I've also seen members @Admin and @rollitup whose avatars say the same, so that looks like at least three. But maybe a member designated as "administrator" is not an administrator in the sense of the website.

In any case, I think you summed it up nicely with:


> in any event, we have told everyone the amount we wish to tell people


Okay, fair enough. In truth, I am really not all that interested in what happened to the site -- that is very thankfully not my problem. 

But I do have what I think is a legitimate concern: Is the continued availability of RIU subject to the whims and wellbeing of a single person? In other words, presumably someone pays the web-hosting bill when it comes around, collects the advertising checks, pays the person who is currently working on the server (or does it him or herself). If that person loses interest, gets sick, or gets hit by a truck crossing the street, is it all over once the bills are overdue?

I hope nobody will take offence at my suggesting that that might be the case; I am hoping to hear an assurance that it's not. When the site was down I poked around the internet hoping to hear some news of what was going on. What I found was a rollitup.org Facebook page that hadn't been updated since early December; some members were posting there looking for news. No information on that page, which can't be in any way tied to the RIU site, is what really made me start to worry.

Sorry for going on, and I will shut the hell up in just a moment. I just want to add that, aside from being the best forum of it's type, which would be sorely missed, there is such a great _wealth_ of information on this site, that it would be a real loss if anything happened to it. I feel like we should petition the Library of Congress to archive everything here as a national treasure (well, maybe not _everything_... ). No other site can compare.

So what I am saying is that if RIU isn't as stable and secure as it should be, I'd like to talk about it now, while we have a forum to talk in. If we lose it, we'll just be a bunch of people scattered across other forums griping about how much they suck...

Thanks again for your earlier reply, and for all your work.


----------



## Krippled (Feb 24, 2017)

vostok said:


> lol I can just feel the relief from the Mods at GC ...lol jerks!


Got a warning from GC mods with my very first pic, fuck that noise....


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 24, 2017)

Krippled said:


> Got a warning from GC mods with my very first pic, fuck that noise....


They're tools.

It's much more fun to bash the admin here.

KIDDING!

DON'T KILL ME, @sunni !


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 24, 2017)

vostok said:


> The real deal with this Anon Gp is their MO
> 
> its really old school hacking shit that we did as kids back in the day
> 
> DDs attack ...facepalm ...? like old school as you can get


Old school but it worked, didn't it?


----------



## sethimus (Feb 24, 2017)

was this site affected by the cloudflarebug?


----------



## Gaz29 (Feb 24, 2017)

squarepush3r said:


> a DDOS attack won't disable pictures or damage the picture database. Also cloudflare offers protection against DDOS.
> 
> So it seems pretty unlikely what happened was actually a DDOS attack.





algebraist said:


> No disrespect, and I don't want to cause trouble, but it's disappointing to see @squarepush3r's post get no response. I have no more than a layman's understanding of DDOS, but it seems reasonable that once the attack is over, the site would be exactly as it was before.
> 
> I understand the need for security in a nasty internet world, and wouldn't want the administrators to divulge anything that might compromise the site. But when we're given almost no information, and what we are given doesn't clearly jive with what we can observe, then we have to assume that what's really going on is worse than what we're being told.
> 
> ...





sunni said:


> people are well aware we only have one admin who only works on weekdays
> ive said it a million times, you know what people tell us than? "youre making up excuses "
> 
> so honestly i just dont even bother given information anymore because someone always comes up with hoiw they would fix it, or whats wrong with it or whats this and that
> ...


Yeah that's all your gonna say.? Someone HAD to start a thread to ask what's happening and no-one still has a clue..! Your answers come across as if you have answered these questions a hundred times, what you say doesn't stack up to 'just a simple caught in the cross-hairs' job.. or DDs attack, as you claim. 
Maybe a statement from rollitup to members about roughly what is happening would be most helpful.! 
Gaz


----------



## avnewb (Feb 24, 2017)

So no info about another week of site being down?


----------



## sunni (Feb 24, 2017)

algebraist said:


> Thanks, @sunni, for your reply. I'm pretty new here; I wasn't aware that it was well known that there was only one admin -- I see your avatar says "administrator," and I've also seen members @Admin and @rollitup whose avatars say the same, so that looks like at least three. But maybe a member designated as "administrator" is not an administrator in the sense of the website.
> 
> In any case, I think you summed it up nicely with:
> 
> ...


It would seem you're on the wrong Facebook page as I updated it lots

We've been online since 2006 we have no plans to go down 
It isn't the end of the world just because we went down for two weeks
Yeah it took forever to get back online
But that doesn't mean it's due to lack of interest or care


----------



## sunni (Feb 24, 2017)

Gaz29 said:


> Yeah that's all your gonna say.? Someone HAD to start a thread to ask what's happening and no-one still has a clue..! Your answers come across as if you have answered these questions a hundred times, what you say doesn't stack up to 'just a simple caught in the cross-hairs' job.. or DDs attack, as you claim.
> Maybe a statement from rollitup to members about roughly what is happening would be most helpful.!
> Gaz


Sometimes people start threads prior to me getting online that's not really them having to ask so much as they got on line first


----------



## sunni (Feb 24, 2017)

Perhaps you're all confused
I work here from home 
I do not work with the servers or hardware
Not a single admin or mod on here does 

I contact the owner by skype should the website have technical difficulties 
I report back to you all what you need to know by what little or no information the owner gives me 

I can understand why you question etc 
And that's totally fine 

But the constant badgering me and lynch mobbing me because I can't give you every single thing you want needs to stop
It's rude it's uncalled for 
Thanks


----------



## sunni (Feb 24, 2017)

sethimus said:


> was this site affected by the cloudflarebug?


I do not know


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 24, 2017)

sunni said:


> Perhaps you're all confused
> I work here from home
> I do not work with the servers or hardware
> Not a single admin or mod on here does
> ...


Working with the public, gotta love it. Most people are really nice but there's always some jackass who stepped in dogshit and thinks it's your job to clean his shoes. 

The other 98% of the time, ya'll do great work, free to the average user. Props for that!

...With apologies to any donkey-horse hybrids who may be reading this.


----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 24, 2017)

sunni said:


> It would seem you're on the wrong Facebook page as I updated it lots
> 
> We've been online since 2006 we have no plans to go down
> It isn't the end of the world just because we went down for two weeks
> ...


I can't imagine a top website that would go down for _2 weeks _if they had proper interest or care. Also pictures aren't working still.
Seems like the owners aren't monetizing this well, since its a top ranking website and could be a cash cow, but seems to be neglected.


----------



## sunni (Feb 24, 2017)

squarepush3r said:


> I can't imagine a top website that would go down for _2 weeks _if they had proper interest or care. Also pictures aren't working still.
> Seems like the owners aren't monetizing this well, since its a top ranking website and could be a cash cow, but seems to be neglected.


seems like you just dont really understand what happened, and you woul dlike to be snotty about it


----------



## avnewb (Feb 24, 2017)

I like this website as it has been all I have used. It is why I have a killer COB light setup. Thank god they dont make it a cash cow.
These issue just hit when I most need advice but things are still going fine for me. Was only wondering why it went back down but not going to make a big deal about it. I guess it is about wanting to show my work as well as get advice.
However, for now I will just keep doing what we are all here doing and when thing are fixed so pics can be posted again then that will be great.

THANKS!


----------



## Weed-noob (Feb 25, 2017)

I went on grasscity on the second attack. Felt lost without my rollitup!!! Grasscity is full on thrash with a bunch of bad tripping 13 year olds!


----------



## dagwood45431 (Feb 25, 2017)

Bugeye said:


> I think the appropriate action is to identify the hackers, burn down their houses, and fat shame their women. That will teach them not to fuck with RIU.


Fat shame their women after burning their houses down! That got a genuine laugh out loud out of me!


----------



## Michiganjesse (Mar 3, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> They're tools.
> 
> It's much more fun to bash the admin here.
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## Michiganjesse (Mar 3, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Working with the public, gotta love it. Most people are really nice but there's always some jackass who stepped in dogshit and thinks it's your job to clean his shoes.
> 
> The other 98% of the time, ya'll do great work, free to the average user. Props for that!
> 
> ...With apologies to any donkey-horse hybrids who may be reading this.


Well said


----------



## Michiganjesse (Mar 3, 2017)

sunni said:


> Perhaps you're all confused
> I work here from home
> I do not work with the servers or hardware
> Not a single admin or mod on here does
> ...


WTF this is so messed up can't believe you thought i was serious, had to mess with you. Ttystick said above best to mess with admin. Just needed a laugh. Love this site. And most of the people here are great. Not like other sites.


----------



## sunni (Mar 3, 2017)

Michiganjesse said:


> WTF this is so messed up can't believe you thought i was serious, had to mess with you. Ttystick said above best to mess with admin. Just needed a laugh. Love this site. And most of the people here are great. Not like other sites.


I wasn't talking to you when I wrote that


----------



## Michiganjesse (Mar 3, 2017)

sunni said:


> I wasn't talking to you when I wrote that


No no no sorry i was trying to be funny ttystick said people should bother you I meant nothing just trying to lighten the mood of all the people really questioning you.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Mar 3, 2017)

sunni said:


> I wasn't talking to you when I wrote that


No no no sorry i was trying to be funny ttystick said people should bother you I meant nothing just trying to lighten the mood of all the people really questioning you.I love RIU best forum around. How can anyone complain about your free forum other than maybe an advertiser who pays a bill. And I'm sure they are more informed due to it being a business relationship not free membership. Was i frustrated with the site down of course cause i enjoy it, do I have room to bitch in no. I get to learn from a free forum of mostly great people who help others for no charge just cause they care about the other guy. Ttystick is just one example. He always trys to help people with questions is he getting paid probably not. You didn't see a bad thing come from his post. I love your site and yall helping others daily.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Mar 3, 2017)

sunni said:


> I wasn't talking to you when I wrote that


No no no sorry i was trying to be funny ttystick said people should bother you I meant nothing just trying to lighten the mood of all the people really questioning you.I love RIU best forum around. How can anyone complain about your free forum other than maybe an advertiser who pays a bill. And I'm sure they are more informed due to it being a business relationship not free membership. Was i frustrated with the site down of course cause i enjoy it, do I have room to bitch in no. I get to learn from a free forum of mostly great people who help others for no charge just cause they care about the other guy. Ttystick is just one example. He always trys to help people with questions is he getting paid probably not. You didn't see a bad thing come from his post. I love your site and yall helping others daily.


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 3, 2017)




----------

